# Mongolia horseback Riding in Jun 2013



## Bravery (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Riders, I am a novice rider from Sotheast Asia who is looking for trail riders to go on 10 days riding adventure in Mongolia, also known as the Land of Horses.

I can't find any of my riding friends who don't mind camping and maybe have no shower for a few days. So, i am creating this thread, hoping to find a few adventurous riders to join me.

Pls drop me a message if you are keen and want more details of this trip.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Good luck, Sounds like fun


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

sounds like a blast except for lack of a shower every day!!! Hope you find an adventuresome group!


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

That sounds absolutely amazing. And 6000 miles (I guess?) away.  I'd fricking love to do that. Maybe when I find out my real parents left me a family fortune. I hope you go and share your pictures and experience here with us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh would I ever, psh showers and toilets? Soooo overrated! LOL!

I'd love to live vicariously through you, please post photos!!!


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

Riding through Mongolia is my dream, I would love to if I lived closer, had the time, or the money for it. I'll get there some day though.


----------



## Bravery (Mar 12, 2013)

I have gone through several tour operators in Mongolia and have selected this company called Horse Trails. Their price is reasonable. In addition, they own the horses and made their own leather saddles which are much more comfortable than the Mongolian Saddle.

Hope there is someone who can join me for the 14d comfort Orkhon Valley trip from 16 jun to 29 jun 13. It is very scenic and also a world UNESCO Heritage. 

If you are keen, pls contact Xavier at

Horsetrails .XXK - Horse riding trip in Mongolia - Already scheduled trip

Do mention my name Ming. Hope there is someone to join me and make this happen as i have been longing to ride in Mongolia. Thanks for reading.


----------

